# Sleeping more than usual at night



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

So my guy usually sleeps all day, stay up and wheels on and off all night. I take him out during the day briefly and the take him out at night around 9ish for at least a half hour sometimes more.

So the last 2-3 days when i take him out for the half hour he is sleeping, which is very unlike him. He is 13 weeks and hes been slowly quilling as far as i can tell. He loses them 4-5 a day maybe and they seem to be growing back rather evenly. So im thinking maybe thats why?

He also stays in my guest bedroom, which used to be empty. But now my cousin is staying with me for an undetermined amount of time. Sometimes he turns the lights on at night which Quilliam takes as a "time to sleep if its too bright" type thing. Could this have messed up his cycle?

Could this be a problem? I cant really stop my cousin from turning his light on and forcing him to sit in the dark lol (though if i talk with him im sure he would compromise) Any ideas?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

That's very possible. Aside from the light, just having someone in the room is enough for some hedgies to want to stay hidden. 95% of the time Pig won't come out to run if I'm moving around the room, even if it's 1am. Is there anywhere else you could put your boy? You could try putting a dark blanket around his cage at night to block out the light but I'm not sure there's anything you can do if he just doesn't like having your cousin walking around the room. He may get used to him though.


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

I really dont have anywhere else to put him that I would feel safe. I have two dogs and a cat who like him well enough, but i wouldnt trust them at night when im sleeping because they could accidentally knock his cage over. I also have him in the warmest room in the house and being in NY, It can get cold at night in the rest of the house. 

He seems to like my cousin and doesnt mind when he pets him. He also decided to anoint when he smelt his sweater LOL (cologne probably), so im thinking it may be mainly the light? Or maybe just the noise of walking around? I guess i will try out the blanket and see if that works! Any other ideas are more than welcomed!


----------

